# B29 Superfortress ''Overexposed'' Crash Site - Derbyshire



## shatners (Sep 24, 2016)

*B29 Superfortress ''Overexposed''*

I had a meander across Bleaklow moors that ended up with me completely lost sinking in boggy peat and going around in circles with a setting sun hunting for the crash site of B29 Superfortress named ‘’Overexposed’’. 

Overexposed was fitted out as a reconnaissance aircraft and filmed all the atomic bomb tests at Bikini Atoll.

The B29 crashed in 1948 killing all 13 airmen on board, but sixty odd years on many major structural spars remain, undercarriage struts, pulley wheels for internal control cables, and even large sections of the light aluminium alloy from which the fuselage was constructed, have survived the ravishes of the Bleaklow weather. The most instantly recognisable parts of the aeroplane are the four 18-cylinder Wright R-3350-23 engines, still in a remarkable state of preservation. Its thought that she was flown into the ground by instrument malfunction and/or pilot error.

Full set on my homepage Derpage - Urban Exploration Photography - B29 Superfortress

























































Was getting a bit dark by the time I staggered back to the road!



​


----------



## krela (Sep 24, 2016)

Fantastic photos shatners!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 24, 2016)

Loving that set mate. On my list to do that one.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 24, 2016)

This is excellent, I was infact doing some research in trying to find this, as I saw some old threads online!
Hats off to you mate excellent photography really love your style of work!:notworthy:


----------



## shatners (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks Krela, Hughie 



mockingbird said:


> This is excellent, I was infact doing some research in trying to find this, as I saw some old threads online!
> Hats off to you mate excellent photography really love your style of work!:notworthy:



Thank you sir..... I'd have liked to have spent a bit of time up there and just chilled out but with the sun setting as soon as I got there and the moors all starting to look the same in twilight I was more worried about being able to find my way back to civilisation lol!


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 24, 2016)

cracking report and photos Shatners, something a little different from the norm. I'm with Hughie, on my list to.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 24, 2016)

shatners said:


> Thanks Krela, Hughie
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir..... I'd have liked to have spent a bit of time up there and just chilled out but with the sun setting as soon as I got there and the moors all starting to look the same in twilight I was more worried about being able to find my way back to civilisation lol!



From what maps show its a long trek!! I reckon it was rather beautiful despite the sadness of it up here, ive certainly added it to my list for my last trip this year before life gets hectic  as I said good work/camera skills and I will never tire of seeing it!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 24, 2016)

Very nice report. It's saddening to hear of an air crash and all died, even more saddening that the wreckage is still there.


----------



## Togitha (Sep 24, 2016)

What a haunting site

Someone I know took a beautiful image here recently. Hope you don't mind me sharing the link here

https://www.facebook.com/VintageBel...284054751905/1153283358085308/?type=3&theater


----------



## shatners (Sep 24, 2016)

Togitha said:


> What a haunting site
> 
> Someone I know took a beautiful image here recently. Hope you don't mind me sharing the link here
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/VintageBel...284054751905/1153283358085308/?type=3&theater



I'm really sorry, I honestly don't mean to come across as judgemental, each to their own of course and your friends photography is really good but....

That is a site where 13 people lost their lives and the reason almost 70 years later its all still there is because its a memorial and has been treated with the utmost respect as it deserves... I was really careful not to touch any of the debris whilst I was there.

So seeing someone stood on top the very fragile wing section in heels wearing a gas mask and holding up a hand gun is not really for me... as I say, each to their own though.


----------



## smiler (Sep 24, 2016)

Don't be sorry Shatners, it's a memorial site not an opportunity for a photo shoot, Well done I liked it, Thanks


----------



## B7TMW (Sep 24, 2016)

shatners said:


> I'm really sorry, I honestly don't mean to come across as judgemental, each to their own of course and your friends photography is really good but....
> 
> That is a site where 13 people lost their lives and the reason almost 70 years later its all still there is because its a memorial and has been treated with the utmost respect as it deserves... I was really careful not to touch any of the debris whilst I was there.
> 
> So seeing someone stood on top the very fragile wing section in heels wearing a gas mask and holding up a hand gun is not really for me... as I say, each to their own though.



You took the words out of my mouth. Those photos show little respect I'm sorry to say.

As for yours? Excellent. Captured the place beautifully. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 25, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> even more saddening that the wreckage is still there.



Depends on how one looks at the situation. I first saw this site in 1957 with father - we had met an American ex Sqd ground crew member and his wife in a local pub and Dad decided to accompany them the next day with me and the dogs. During the many visits I have made over the years I have seen the remains slowly weather under harsh summer suns and pelting winter rains, especially the magnesium alloy engine parts in contact with steel parts and subject to bi-metallic corrosion. Growing up in the 50's one was used to seeing the skies full of both RAF and USAF aircraft (being near both UK and US bases) and Korea and Russia being mentioned on the radio, but I personally only associated military deaths with WW2, due to family losses. Seeing that wreckage for the first time brutally brought home how dangerous 'peace time' flying was, or could be. A memorial cairn or stone leaves a lot of the very act in which lives were ended in an horrendous second to the imagination, that scattering of wreckage gave a very raw and lasting impression to a teenager - something that remains to this day.

As for that other photograph - it is neither beautiful nor original. Far better professional photographers have been draping the female form over wreckage and inanimate objects for years, all that image does is defile the memory. However; when people piss on War Memorials and deface Memorial Plaques, perhaps one shouldn't expect anything different - Very Sad!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 25, 2016)

Superb shots of a haunting memorial. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Togitha (Sep 25, 2016)

shatners said:


> I'm really sorry, I honestly don't mean to come across as judgemental, each to their own of course and your friends photography is really good but....
> 
> That is a site where 13 people lost their lives and the reason almost 70 years later its all still there is because its a memorial and has been treated with the utmost respect as it deserves... I was really careful not to touch any of the debris whilst I was there.
> 
> So seeing someone stood on top the very fragile wing section in heels wearing a gas mask and holding up a hand gun is not really for me... as I say, each to their own though.



Oh that's wierd. I meant to link to a specific photo that I think really captured the site. I can see how you think it's disrespectful, the other images in all likelihood are, but the one I meant to link to is the one where she is curled up and she looks like she is grieving over the wreckage.

I absolutely understand what you mean now. It was my cack handed linking skills. I apologise for any offence caused.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice set of photos of the site, very moveing


----------



## Decender (Sep 27, 2016)

Stunning set of images. Its a place I have been meaning to visit for quite some time now. I've really gotta get this one ticked off my list


----------



## shatners (Sep 28, 2016)

Cheers all... much appreciated


----------



## Kacy_M (Sep 28, 2016)

You've managed to really capture the sombre mood that this site still holds. Well done, really enjoyed reading the history and looking at your shots.


----------



## Potter (Sep 28, 2016)

Amazing stuff


----------



## shatners (Sep 28, 2016)

Kacy_M said:


> You've managed to really capture the sombre mood that this site still holds. Well done, really enjoyed reading the history and looking at your shots.



Thank you Kacy  Cheers Potter... much appreciated both.


----------

